# Sadie's Foot (Graphic photos)



## Huly

I know it is not a chi foot but wondering if any of y'all have ever seen anything like this. I know she needs a nail trim but I let her nails get a little longer during the winter for snow and ice traction and I am debating where to take her to get the nails trimmed due to her foot issue (it takes 3 people to trim her nails as she wiggles and kisses your face 1- hold head and get kisses, 2- hold body still, 3- to hold and cut foot)

Bottom of foot:

















Top of paw:

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Wound/growth between toes:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Sadie- Acting like a fool bum foot and all (She loves snow)


----------



## pupluv168

Poor Sadie. I don't have any advice, but she is such a pretty girl!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly

pupluv168 said:


> Poor Sadie. I don't have any advice, but she is such a pretty girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks! Just trying to see if I am missing something or if someone else has experanced anything like this. As you can see bum foot and all that crazy hound was running acting like a fool in the snow


----------



## Nancy

Wow that looks really bad...I think I'd take her to the vet for some meds...to heal that up and to have her nails trimmed...long nails can lead to some feet issues...My chi's hate their nails trimmed and I am guilty of letting them get to long....one time it cause a sprained back when one got caught in the carpet....another time the nail got ripped right off...I hope your pup feels better soon...


----------



## Brodysmom

Looks to me like an interdigital cyst. Some breeds are prone to them. The cyst grows between the toes, causes pain and irritation, the dog licks it and that irritates it further (the fur discoloration is due to licking). They can sometimes develop a lick granuloma at the site which further complicates it. They can be difficult to treat. Often needing several courses of antibiotics and sometimes steroids. Keeping them from licking is the secret to healing. She will probably need to be coned.

Merck Veterinary Manual

Interdigital cysts and their God-forsaken therapies | petMD


----------



## intent2smile

My previous dog (golden retriever) nails looked like that once. We took him to the vet and got medication for it and they cut his nails at the same time. We ended up going to the vet after that to get his nails done because Shadow was like you stated above that it took 3 people to cut his nails. He was the most loving large dog that I ever knew but he thought if someone was touching him he should be kissing them and giving them slobbers all over.


----------



## Huly

Thanks! She is prone to cyst. One issue with a cone though Sadie takes them off. She has removed every cone a Vet has ever put on her and let me tell you they have tried everything to keep it on her. I wonder if one of these would work:

BiteNot Collar - Dog.com

We also currently have her on Homeo Pet First Aid (Holistic)
HomeoPet First Aid - for bite wounds, bruising, sprains, fever and bone fractures.

Olive Leaf and OL- Immune
Animals' Apawthecary OL-Immune Dog Cat Herbal

Do you think I should try to take her to my Vet or see how this works and maybe try a collar? My Vet is Holistic but with Sadie being 15 I am limited as to what I will allow them to do to her.


----------



## Brodysmom

Huly said:


> Thanks! She is prone to cyst. One issue with a cone though Sadie takes them off. She has removed every cone a Vet has ever put on her and let me tell you they have tried everything to keep it on her. I wonder if one of these would work:
> 
> BiteNot Collar - Dog.com
> 
> We also currently have her on Homeo Pet First Aid (Holistic)
> HomeoPet First Aid - for bite wounds, bruising, sprains, fever and bone fractures.
> 
> Olive Leaf and OL- Immune
> Animals' Apawthecary OL-Immune Dog Cat Herbal
> 
> Do you think I should try to take her to my Vet or see how this works and maybe try a collar? My Vet is Holistic but with Sadie being 15 I am limited as to what I will allow them to do to her.


I would take her to the vet. Yes. That looks painful and also moist. Its a bad cycle because it bothers her and hurts, so she licks it, which makes it wet and then bacteria grow and she gets a cellulitis type cycle going on with inflammation and infection. There are times when western medicine and antibiotics are the right way to go. I think this is one of those times.


----------



## Huly

Brodysmom said:


> I would take her to the vet. Yes. That looks painful and also moist. Its a bad cycle because it bothers her and hurts, so she licks it, which makes it wet and then bacteria grow and she gets a cellulitis type cycle going on with inflammation and infection. There are times when western medicine and antibiotics are the right way to go. I think this is one of those times.


Thanks! Will schedule her to go. My Vet does Traditional and holistic so not sure what way she will go but I agree 100% antibiotics are needed when necessary. I was scared this was a tumor or something and you are not going to remove my dog's foot or put her under at 15


----------



## Huly

She has an appointment for Wed night 6PM


----------



## Brodysmom

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Poor Sadie. I hope her paw gets better.


----------



## Huly

Brodysmom said:


> Keep us posted!!!


Will do! Thank you for giving me some piece of mind. Honestly I have been scared to death to take her. All these crazy things going through my head as I have never seen anything like this and with her being 15 I am limited on what I will do. 

I still have no clue how to keep her from licking it. This crazy hound has eaten through multiple E- collars bandages etc. She has always been my challenge so why stop now right?


----------



## Brodysmom

Huly said:


> Will do! Thank you for giving me some piece of mind. Honestly I have been scared to death to take her. All these crazy things going through my head as I have never seen anything like this and with her being 15 I am limited on what I will do.
> 
> I still have no clue how to keep her from licking it. This crazy hound has eaten through multiple E- collars bandages etc. She has always been my challenge so why stop now right?


Of course we aren't vets here, and it could end up being something sinister, but I truly think its just an interdigital cyst and that she will get better with antibiotics.  I'm really glad you have an appointment. Even if it was something bad, like a tumor, at least you would have peace of mind that you are doing everything possible to keep her comfortable. Non stop licking is not comfortable, as you know. I'm anxious to hear what your vet thinks and what your treatment plan will be!


----------



## Huly

Brodysmom said:


> Of course we aren't vets here, and it could end up being something sinister, but I truly think its just an interdigital cyst and that she will get better with antibiotics.  I'm really glad you have an appointment. Even if it was something bad, like a tumor, at least you would have peace of mind that you are doing everything possible to keep her comfortable. Non stop licking is not comfortable, as you know. I'm anxious to hear what your vet thinks and what your treatment plan will be!


Me too! Also its is inflamed not just because of licking but that crazy nut has been running non stop in the snow we got. She loves the snow. I can't keep her calm and off that foot.


----------



## susan davis

I'm sure you have thought of a sock to put over the paw. She'd just probably pull it off. I taped one on over the ankle, and turned the edge down over the tape. Worked with my dog----?


----------



## Huly

susan davis said:


> I'm sure you have thought of a sock to put over the paw. She'd just probably pull it off. I taped one on over the ankle, and turned the edge down over the tape. Worked with my dog----?


I have thought of everything! Sadie is my pain in the rear. She sliced her paw a couple years ago and they had to knock her out to stitch her pad. This hound could barely walk but got out of an E-Collar and removed the wrap. She is crazy! She is sometimes the type of dog that if you just leave something alone is better than trying to mess with it. That is one of the reasons I have delayed taking her so long. Fear and no clue what we are going to do with her.


----------



## Huly

Getting ready to leave work to go home and get Sadie cleaned up and ready for her 6PM appointment. Nerves are in over drive also Sadie decided to take a mud bath last night so now I need to give her a bath before she can go. Pointless to do it last night as she would just play in the mud today (melted snow)


----------



## intent2smile

Huly said:


> Getting ready to leave work to go home and get Sadie cleaned up and ready for her 6PM appointment. Nerves are in over drive also Sadie decided to take a mud bath last night so now I need to give her a bath before she can go. Pointless to do it last night as she would just play in the mud today (melted snow)


Good luck at the appointment! 

Somehow just the thought of mud bath makes me cringe. I am so glad that Jaxx is a diva and doesn't like to get dirty!


----------



## nabi

Hoping all goes well at the vets....


----------



## Moonfall

I'd see a vet.

My friend's pug got one of these when her foot was stepped on. (She is ALWAYS underfoot)

It healed by itself but this one looks a bit worse and I think a vet is needed.


----------



## pupluv168

Christie, please let us know what the vet says!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly

Well we are home she is settled in for the night and I am ready to cry. Well I am crying as I type. 

The weather here is awful but Sadie handled it well. She was bouncing around the clinic saying hi to everyone. It took DR Grasso 5 minutes of shakes and kisses to even look at her foot. lol

After examination it is definitely a tumor, growth, or cysts. We are going to treat herbal for the worst and hope for the best. We also are doing a full blood panel to see if it shows anything.

We need to soak her foot in Epson Salt twice a day for 5-10 minutes for the next few weeks. This will help swelling, any infection, and cleaning so please pray for my patience through this.

Secondly she is going on 3 herbs. Right now I can't remember all three but will post them tomorrow. One is mitake mushrooms. Once we get blood work back we will reevaluate.

Going to give Kim the results tomorrow to see if she wants to add anything. Dr Grasso sometimes misses small things that Kim will add on. Example since Kim put July on a mushroom blend his tumor has gone down.

Sorry for dropping all of this on y'all but I am sad and scared. As much as Sadie is a pain in my rear is as much as I adore her


----------



## Wicked Pixie

All fingers are crossed here that her bloodwork comes back clear. We can tell you adore Sadie, she is such a huge character.


----------



## Huly

Wicked Pixie said:


> All fingers are crossed here that her bloodwork comes back clear. We can tell you adore Sadie, she is such a huge character.


I explain Sadie like the movie/book Marley some days you want to murder them but in an hour you are laughing at whatever she just did.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Good luck at the vet! When I had a mini schnauzer he would always have paw issues. He once had a grass sliver that turned into an infection and some serious inflammation that looked kind of like a growth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

Here is what Dr Grasson put her on:

*Miatake Mushroom- *
Mushroom Wisdom Maitake D-fraction® Pro 4X Description.
•Ultimate Immune Enhancer
Maitake (Grifola frondosa) has been prized in traditional Japanese herbology for hundreds of years.

Modern science has identified in Maitake Proteoglucan, Beta-1,3 glucan and Beta 1,6 glucans combined with protein, as an active constituent to support the immune system.*

Maitake D-fraction® is a standardized form of pure and active Proteoglucan, specially developed to be optimal for oral administration.

This product contains 6,000 mg of standardized extract from Maitake mushroom (PD-FractionTM) in alcohol free vegetable glycerine base.
Free Of
Alcohol, sugar, yeast, mold, corn, salt, wheat, soy, artificial color, dairy foods, preservtives or synthetic pesticides or fertilizers.


----------



## Huly

*Seven Forests Chih-ko/Curcuma*
This formula was inspired by the Chinese cancer specialist Jia Kun, who wrote the book Prevention and Treatment of Carcinoma with Traditional Chinese Medicine. In it, he advocated use of a formula called Pingxiao Dan for treating most cancers, to be used along with other formulas according to the cancer type. The first three ingredients listed above for Chih-ko/Curcuma are key ingredients of Pingxiao Dan; his original formula also contains some ingredients that are potentially dangerous, including niter, alum, and strychnos. Therefore, those have been deleted and replaced by other herbs that Jia Kun commonly used as adjuncts to Pingxiao Dan in treating tumors. This formula is typical of mass-reducing prescriptions, with herbs that resolve phlegm masses (gleditsia spine, oyster shell) and herbs that resolve static blood (myrrh, frankincense), as well as herbs that eliminate toxins (linocera, subprostrata). The dosage for Chih-ko/Curcuma is typically 6-18 tablets per day. Jia Kun mainly recommended high dosage decoctions to go with Pingxiao Dan, and this approach can be imitated by using dried decoctions or another tablet formula. Chih-ko/Curcuma should not be used as an alternative to modern cancer therapies when they are available; it may be used for cases not amenable to treatment (including veterinary cases) or while awaiting treatment to commence and for pre-cancerous conditions, such as cervical dysplasia. In cases where there are no masses formed, as occurs with blood cell cancers, Chih-ko/Curcuma is probably not suitable. A high dose of the active constituents in subprostrate is available in Oxymatrine (White Tiger).

What it is best for:
Western Symptoms
Chih-ko and Curcuma helps with:

•Swollen masses
Chinese Therapeutic Effects:

•Resolve masses
•Disperse Blood
•Regulate Qi
Chih-Ko and Curcuma helps with these conditions

•resolve masses
•disperse blood and regulate qi
Chih-Ko and Curcuma general notes
Seven Forests Chih-ko and Curcuma formula is typical of mass-reducing formulas, with herbs that resolve phlegm masses (gleditsia spine, oyster shell) and herbs that resolve static blood (myrrh, frankincense), as well as herbs that eliminate toxins (lonicera, subprostrata). 

Ingredients
Chih-ko and Curcuma by Seven Forests contains these ingredients:

Pin Yin English Percentage 
Zhi Ke Aurantium Fruit 16% 
Yu Jin Curcuma 12% 
Xian He Cao Agrimony 7% 
Zao Jiao Ci Gleditsia Spine 7% 
Mo Yao Myrrh 7% 
Bei Mu (Zhe) Fritillaria (Zhe) 7% 
Jin Yin Hua Lonicera Flower 7% 
Wa Leng Zi Ark Shell (Cockle Shell) 7% 
Mu Li Oyster Shell 6% 
Xuan Fu Hua Inula Flowers 6% 
Xia Ku Cao Prunella Spica Flower 6% 
Shan Dou Gen Sophora Subprostrata 6% 
Hai Zao Sargassum 6%


----------



## Huly

*Seven Forests Astragalus*
A Chinese herbal remedy to tonify qi, nourish blood and essence. Sample indications for use: chronic immune deficiency, frequent infections, general weakness.

Astragalus 10+ is a tonic prescription that has the principal aim of enhancing the immune system functions, though it can be used as a general tonic for qi, blood, and essence. Deficiencies of the immune function may be caused by chemotherapy, radiation, or surgery, by infectious agents (especially viruses), and by various stresses (e.g., environmental exposure to extremes of temperature, emotional disturbance, irregular habits of sleep, exercise, and eating). The particular herbs selected for this formula are ones that have been demonstrated by modern research to enhance immune functions. 

A Chinese description of this formula is a broad-based tonic that supplements qi, blood, yin, and yang. In the current classification system, astragalus, atractylodes, eleuthero, ginseng, and licorice are qi tonics; they improve digestive functions and help overcome fatigue. Morus fruit and ho-shou-wu are blood tonics; they enrich the blood and may slow the development of signs of premature aging such as dry skin, dry and graying hair, and loss of visual and auditory acuity. Ophiopogon and ligustrum are yin tonics; they moisten dryness and prevent overheating, such as occurs with menopausal hot flashes, afternoon flushing, or night sweating. Cistanche is a yang tonic that, together with ginseng and eleuthero, is invigorating. Schizandra and ganoderma serve as general tonics with mild sedative nature that aid getting a good night's sleep.

What it is best for:
Western Symptoms
Astragalus 10+ may be helpful for the following:

•Infection-frequent
•Weakness-general
Chinese Therapeutic Effects:

•Tonify Qi
•Nourish Blood and Essence
Astragalus 10+ general notes
Astragalus 10+ is a tonic formula that has the principal aim of enhancing the immune system functions, though it can be used as a general tonic for qi, blood, and essence. Deficiencies of the immune function may be caused by infectious agents (especially viruses), and by various stresses (eg environmental exposure to extremes of temperature, emotional disturbance, irregular habits of sleep, exercise and eating). the particular herbs selected for this formula are ones that have been demonstrated by modern research to enhance immune functions.This formula should be taken in substantial amounts (often 5 or more tablets at a time) for the initial therapy this can be followed up - after immune regulation is improved - with a lower dosage maintenance. Quite a few Western practitioners rely on a form of administration that is not used by Chinese practitioners: alcohol-based liquid extracts. Alcohol condenses the active polysaccharides and renders them unavailable in the finished product. Therefore, many times this method of therapy is found ineffective, but it is because the active constituents have not been delivered. A similar problem can arise from using suboptimal doses of the herbs in decoctions or tablets. Concentrated extracts of astragalus and eleuthero have been added to the basic formula to boost the amounts of these ingredients which are often included in high dosages in Chinese clinical practice. Coricepium (White Tiger) may be used additionally to increase the amount of polysaccharides provided.

Ingredients
Astragalus 10+by Seven Forests contains:

Pin Yin English Percentage 
Huang Qi (Bei) Astragalus Root 12% 
Ci Wu Jia Eleuthero Root and Rhizome 12% 
Ling Zhi (Red) Ganoderma (Red) 10% 
Mai Men Dong Ophiopogon 10% 
Nu Zhen Zi Ligustrum 10% 
Rou Cong Rong Cistanches 7% 
Bai Zhu Atractylodes (Alba) 7% 
Gan Cao Licorice 6% 
Ren Shen Ginseng 6% 
Wu Wei Zi Schizandra 6% 
Sang Shen Zi Mulberry 6% 

Astragalus 10+ is a tonic prescription that has the principal aim of enhancing the immune system functions, though it can be used as a general tonic for qi, blood, and essence. Deficiencies of the immune function may be caused by chemotherapy, radiation, or surgery, by infectious agents (especially viruses), and by various stresses (e.g., environmental exposure to extremes of temperature, emotional disturbance, irregular habits of sleep, exercise, and eating). The particular herbs selected for this formula are ones that have been demonstrated by modern research to enhance immune functions.

A Chinese description of this formula is a broad-based tonic that supplements qi, blood, yin, and yang. In the current classification system, astragalus, atractylodes, eleuthero, ginseng, and licorice are qi tonics; they improve digestive functions and help overcome fatigue. Morus fruit and ho-shou-wu are blood tonics; they enrich the blood and may slow the development of signs of premature aging such as dry skin, dry and graying hair, and loss of visual and auditory acuity. Ophiopogon and ligustrum are yin tonics; they moisten dryness and prevent overheating, such as occurs with menopausal hot flashes, afternoon flushing, or night sweating. Cistanche is a yang tonic that, together with ginseng and eleuthero, is invigorating. Schizandra and ganoderma serve as general tonics with mild sedative nature that aid getting a good night's sleep.

Ingredients: Astragalus, Eleuthero, Ganoderma, Ophiopogon, Ligustrum, Ho-shou-wu, Cistanche, Atractylodes, Licorice, Ginseng, Schizandra, Morus fruit.


A few things to keep in mind when using herbal remedies:

Herbs take time to build in the system, so do not expect immediate results. It can take from several days up to a week or more to know if the herbal remedy is effective depending upon the severity of the issue being treated and the overall vitality of the animal.
More frequent dosage – say 3 times per day, is typically more effective than a large dose once per day. The herbs need to remain and build in the animal’s system. 
Suggested dosages may need to be adjusted depending on the individual’s response. If vomiting, diarrhea or other signs of intolerance occur; a remedy should be stopped for two days, and then ½ the original dose can be administered to see if the lower dose can be tolerated. If the animal does not respond to the initial dose, a larger dose may be necessary. A VERY GRADUAL increase to up to 50% above the original dose can be tried to see if results are improved. This should be done with the guidance of a trained veterinarian or with a good knowledge of the herbs you are using. 
Begin only one remedy or medication of any kind at a time. Do not add another remedy until you have well established if there is a response or are signs of intolerance from any other remedy being used. (Unless you are working with a holistic veterinarian familiar with the remedies prescribed). 
Herbs and natural remedies work best on an individual whose system is given the best possible conditions for health and healing including the healthiest and freshest diet possible along with proper nutritional and digestive supplements such as digestive enzymes, essential fatty acids and adequate levels of essential vitamins and minerals. 
Check with a knowledgeable veterinarian if your companion is on any conventional medications that herbal remedies could interact with. 
Please keep in mind that response to herbal remedies varies by individual. If your pets symptoms worsen or change in any way that concerns you, discontinue use of any supplements and contact your veterinarian.

When introducing any new supplement, it is wise to start with a lower than recommended dose and build up over the course of several days to a week. Only introduce one supplement at a time.

Dosage:
Dogs:
Small (<25 lb) -- 1/2 - 1 Tab
Medium (25-50 lb) -- 1-2 Tabs
Large (>50 lb) -- 2-3 Tabs

2-3 times/day 

Based on intensity of disease and vitality of animal


----------



## woodard2009

Huly said:


> Well we are home she is settled in for the night and I am ready to cry. Well I am crying as I type.
> 
> The weather here is awful but Sadie handled it well. She was bouncing around the clinic saying hi to everyone. It took DR Grasso 5 minutes of shakes and kisses to even look at her foot. lol
> 
> After examination it is definitely a tumor, growth, or cysts. We are going to treat herbal for the worst and hope for the best. We also are doing a full blood panel to see if it shows anything.
> 
> We need to soak her foot in Epson Salt twice a day for 5-10 minutes for the next few weeks. This will help swelling, any infection, and cleaning so please pray for my patience through this.
> 
> Secondly she is going on 3 herbs. Right now I can't remember all three but will post them tomorrow. One is mitake mushrooms. Once we get blood work back we will reevaluate.
> 
> Going to give Kim the results tomorrow to see if she wants to add anything. Dr Grasso sometimes misses small things that Kim will add on. Example since Kim put July on a mushroom blend his tumor has gone down.
> 
> Sorry for dropping all of this on y'all but I am sad and scared. As much as Sadie is a pain in my rear is as much as I adore her


Aw! I'm sorry, I'm just reading this now. Have you ever watched the movie Food, Inc? It talks about people that had tumors & were cured with super large doses of Vitamin C. It might be worth watching when you have a chance. I watched it on Netflix. Praying for your babies quick recovery.


----------



## Huly

Yeah I have seen that. I am thinking Kim will put her on Wholistic Ester-C but might wait for her labs to come back first to see what it shows before she tackles anything. I am almost 100% positive Kim will add the mushroom mix like she did for Huly and something for the infection as DR Grasso never looks at that when it comes to tumors Cysts but only the mass itself.


----------



## Rubyannie

I feel your worry. I'm x everything your girl will be fine with treatment..xx


----------



## Brodysmom

Did she biopsy it Christie? So you know exactly what you are dealing with? There's a big difference between an interdigital cyst and a cancerous tumor. I sure hope the herbs help! The soaks should be beneficial as well. Keep us posted!


----------



## Huly

Brodysmom said:


> Did she biopsy it Christie? So you know exactly what you are dealing with? There's a big difference between an interdigital cyst and a cancerous tumor. I sure hope the herbs help! The soaks should be beneficial as well. Keep us posted!


No to biopsy it we would have to knock her out, between the pain and her hyperness. She only did the bloodwork just to see what that might show. I agree huge difference between the two but with treating it with herbs nothing will hurt her so she is treating for the worse and hoping for the best. 

Besides falling over laughing at the thought of soaking Sadie's foot, Kim is waiting for bloodwork too. She is interested to see if it will go down with the soaks as that will prove it is not cancer if it does.


----------



## intent2smile

I hope that the treatment helps!!


----------



## Huly

GOOD NEWS:

Sadie's Blood work came back PERFECT! She has always shown low thyroid but she has no symptoms of a low thyroid dog so we are still going to ignore that. 

They did do a urinalysis (she gave them a free sample) and she does have a UTI. Dr. Grasso is putting her on 3 weeks of Cephalexin (and a pro biotic) to clear that up, also will help with her nasty teeth, and if any infection is in her foot it will knock it out too. It feels very strange for Dr. Grasso to use a traditional antibiotic. She had a fit when another doctor in their practice put Huly on one (she was out that day and Huly was pretty sick) but she feels Sadie needs one and this is why I started going to her as she can prescribe both holistic and traditional. Also we are putting her on a higher dosage of cranberry. I normally give her one when I see an issue coming on etc but this time she has not shown any times so we are going to add it permanently. 

So for right now we are building her immune system and anti-cancer fighting properties with herbs, treating an infection with antibiotics, increasing cranberry, and foot soaking!


----------



## woodard2009

Aw! Poor Sadie!! Now she gets to get some pampering from Mommy!! I know she'll be feelin' better in no time with all the love going on here! Lol


----------



## nabi

Poor Sadie...I pray she responds quickly to the meds/herbs...hugs to her


----------



## pupluv168

It's good that the bloodwork was good and the UTI was found. I hope the treatment works on her paw, please keep us updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~

Christie, you are an awesome mom, it sounds like you are taking great care of
your girl. I wish for her poor little foot to heal asap, and I'm sending both of you
well wishes and positive vibes. Hang in there, you're doing great. Benji had
similar issues with two of his paws last winter, antibiotics internally and as an
ointment, soaking, and wiping his paws dry after every snowy walk resulted in
healing. It was quite the battle considering it happened in winter, but we made
it. I wish you guys success too.


----------



## Huly

thanks to lots of easy cheese Sadie lasted 6 minutes before she knocked over the soaking bowl


----------



## jesuschick

That is great news! I will keep her in my prayers.

You know, the doctor did the right thing. Just as Tracy said-sometimes western medicine is the best course. God bless a doctor who knows what to choose when. I also agree with LS. Too many blow off symptomatic dogs. You are an example of a diligent and dedicated owner, girl.


----------



## jesuschick

Huly said:


> thanks to lots of easy cheese Sadie lasted 6 minutes before she knocked over the soaking bowl


haha! I can hear it now-"She has gained 3 pounds but her foot is all healed!"


----------



## Huly

jesuschick said:


> haha! I can hear it now-"She has gained 3 pounds but her foot is all healed!"


lol it would be worth it. For her body size she can go 50-55 lbs she is 51 so she has some room to grow outwards lol 

Thank you everyone. I try to do what is best for each of my kids. I factor in their age, personalities etc into my decisions. I have no issues with traditional meds I think at times everyone needs a good antibiotic. That is why I chose my vet. She was mainly because of Huly and his health. She can build his immune system and give him antibiotics when needed. I was just shocked she wanted to give an antibiotic after the fit she threw over another doctor giving Huly one. Maybe because it was Huly. 

I am off tomorrow so I can do the twice a day soaking and my parents are going to help next week while I am at work.


----------



## missydawn

Minnie,our dachshund had this.It was an infection.vet gave us something,and it cleared right up.


----------



## CHITheresa

Oh Christie I am just seeing this thread. My mom had problem with her Basset hound too and took lots of us to trim her nails and lots of treats. How about putting her on the Acidophilus stuff Amberleah is for UTI from Kim. Prayers for you and Sadie


----------



## pigeonsheep

That poor foot....paw....that breaks my heart to see a paw like that. I'm so glad she got her help


----------



## AnnHelen

The red and brown on the fur is fungus...my boy gets a lilltle bit during the winter too  but that other thing you have to get checked at the vets..give her a foothbath..that helps..feel better soon, poor thing!


----------



## Huly

She is on Acidophilus  

It was real red in the photos as she kept licking it. the main concern is the growth between her toes


----------



## jesuschick

I know that it is really soon but are you noticing any change?


----------



## Huly

jesuschick said:


> I know that it is really soon but are you noticing any change?


it has gone down some swelling wise but the salt water burns her bad. I assume from the open wound. She actually had to stop eating and run it hurt so bad this afternoon. Sadie NEVER stops eating a treat. Not sure if I should give her a break or go down to once a day. Her whole body shakes with pain when soaking today. I haven't noticed the shaking until today.


----------



## AnnHelen

Ai ai ai...yes, it will probably get worse before it gets better  poor thing.


----------



## susan davis

I think if it is that painful the vet should know. Maybe a call? I wonder if their is something else that wouldn't burn so much you could use.


----------



## KayC

Awwww poor Sadie. Christie thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## AussieLass

Oooh, poor love! I wonder why they got you to bathe in Epson Salts instead of normal salt? 

I know that tepid to warm salt baths don't sting or irritate at all, are you sure it's not just her nerves making her shake?


----------



## Huly

AussieLass said:


> Oooh, poor love! I wonder why they got you to bathe in Epson Salts instead of normal salt?
> 
> I know that tepid to warm salt baths don't sting or irritate at all, are you sure it's not just her nerves making her shake?


I am warming the water to help with the salt


I thought that too and I thought excitement as she was eating homemade pot roast ( If you have a Bassets nose you have the dog so she has been getting major treats and snacks for her pills and to try to keep her still)
The first few times when she is done with her foot soaking she would kick the bowl over so I did not think too much about it. 

Then Saturday her shake was different her entire shoulders were shanking. Not a typical crazy Sadie shake but like she was freezing and it was coming from within. During this she would try to life her foot out of the water and actually stopped eating to get away from the soak. Sadie NEVER stops eating anything. She is a true crazy food hound. She would come back as the food still overwhelms her and I did NOT put her paw back in the water but she refused to put any weight on it. She has not been doing that. No matter what she has been putting weight on it. 

After thinking about it I wondered if it is burning from the open wound. Water on any open wound does have that strange tingle feeling. Also add salt to the mix and ouch! I did give her a break yesterday and she was back to normal putting weight on her foot and acting crazy again. I am going to go back to a foot soak today. 

Also maybe I am adding too much salt and should add less to the mix. No directions on how much salt to add. 

Here is some info on why I think they chose Epson Salt:

An Ode to the Lowly Epsom Salt (And Why It
Indications for topical use are

•Magnesium sulfate paste has been used as an agent for dehydrating (drawing) boils, carbuncles, and abscesses
•Magnesium sulfate solution has also been shown to be an effective aid in the fight against blemishes and acne when applied directly to problematic areas, usually in poultice form. If combined with water and made into a cream, it can be applied to the face to remove blackheads
•Magnesium sulfate, when used through soaking, can soothe muscle pains and help improve rough patches in the skin
•Soaking in a warm bath containing Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) can be beneficial to soothe, relax,and relieve herpes outbreak symptoms, such as itching and lesions relating to genital herpes and shingles"

Home Remedies for Dog Skin Problems - VetInfo

Sometimes dog skin problems require veterinary treatment to be completely cured, but in many cases, home remedies may help. Try the following home remedies for canine skin problems to see if they help resolve your dog's problems or at least make him feel better until he can go see the vet. 

Apple Cider Vinegar
Apple cider vinegar has been shown to relieve canine hot spots and other skin conditions. You can spray or sponge a 50/50 combination of vinegar and water directly onto your dog's hot spots several times a day for about three days. Then you should start to see improvement in your dog's coat condition and a decrease in his scratching. 

Some dog owners believe that adding apple cider vinegar to your dog's drinking water will make him less appealing to fleas. If you want to try this flea-control method, add ¼ cup of vinegar per gallon of water. 

Baking Soda
A paste made from baking soda and water can be an effective itch reliever on insect bites. You can dissolve a teaspoon of soda in a glass of water and use a cloth to dab the solution on your dog's bug bite for 15 to 20 minutes, or you can make a thicker paste and apply it to the affected area. 

Epsom Salt
An Epsom salt foot soak can help relieve your dog's need to chew on his itchy paws. Combine ½ cup of Epsom salts with a gallon of water and soak your dog's paws for about 10 minutes. Repeat the procedure two to four times daily until your dog's paws heal. 

You can also make an Epsom salt bath to help soothe your dog's itchy coat. Add a cup of salt to a tub of warm water, then place your dog in the tub. Pour the salt-infused water all over your dog's skin and rinse. Be careful not to let your dog drink any water containing Epsom salt, as it may cause diarrhea. 

Oatmeal
An oatmeal bath can help relieve a dog's itching and moisturize his dry skin. You can either make an oatmeal powder by grinding 1 cup of oatmeal in a food processor or blender and adding it to a tub of lukewarm water, or you can add the unprocessed oatmeal to lukewarm water. Let your dog stand in the tub for about 15 minutes while pouring the oatmeal-infused water all over his coat, then take him out of the tub without rinsing to give the oatmeal more time to work on his skin and coat. 

For dog skin problems on the coat, you can try preparing a serving of oatmeal as if you were going to eat it, and allow it to cool. Apply the cool oatmeal to the affected areas and leave it in place for about 10 minutes before rinsing it off. 

Food Additives to Try
In addition to the remedies listed above, you may be able to relieve your dog's skin problems by adding some of the following items to his diet: 

•Fish oil 
•Olive oil 
•Vitamin E

Read more: Home Remedies for Dog Skin Problems - VetInfo


----------



## Huly

For the Medical Geeks here is Sadie full lab report I just got my copy this morning


----------



## Huly

Sadie goes back for a recheck tonight. Foot swelling and redness is down but she does still have the one swollen toe and the sore between toes.


----------



## Brodysmom

Have them recheck her urine and make sure her UTI has cleared up.


----------



## Huly

Brodysmom said:


> Have them recheck her urine and make sure her UTI has cleared up.


Will do thank you for reminding me. I keep thinking foot and forgot about that.


----------



## Huly

Sadie UTI is clear but ultrasound of bladder showed a stone so Vet put her on dianthus (her stops and gets rid of stones)

As for foot it looks better but Vet is not happy yet so she used raw local honey between her toes and bandaged her paw. She is too tired to remove it yet so we will see how long it last lol otherwise I have to change and reapply every 3 days


----------



## ~LS~

Feel better Sadie baby, big kiss to your poor little foot! 



Christie, has she removed her bandage yet? Or have you changed it? How does it look?


----------

